# Need Urgent Help - We have to re-home our cats



## PZR's Mommy

Hello Everyone,

We just found out that our daughter has severe allergies to our cats (not the kind that she could hopefully build up an immunity.) She basically scratches her skin until it bleeds and the doctor says she will continue to get worse and eventually start wheezing. No hope of allergy shots working - not that I would want to subject a small kid to weekly shots.

We are devastated so please don't belittle us. We have spent the evening crying and comforting our kids. I am emotionally depleted and looking for options.

We have found a home for our dog, but need help with the cats.

Is there anyone out there who might help in the GA area. We contacted the humane societies we adopted our kitties from, but were basically told they had no room for them.

Both cats are extremely social and sweet. They are great with small kids and of course other cats. They are indoor kitties only. Both are spayed. They were not adopted together so they would be fine to go to separate homes if we had to go that route. Piper is two and tolerant of dogs. She is very a very quiet, subdued kitty who likes to sunbath and good chin rubs. She is a Russian Blue and Tabby mix.

Zoey is a Russian Blue / Siamese mix. She is 1.5 y/o. That being said, she has a lot of siamese. She will talk. She likes to be in the same room with you and will follow you around. Her curiousity often gets her stuck behind the fridge or the closet.

Both cats are very loving.


----------



## Janz

I am very sorry. I would hate to give up my pets but your daughter is more important. All humane and rescue groups I know expect you to return pets if it doesn't work out. When I adopted my cats (one from a rescue and one from a shelter) I had to sign an agreement stating I would return them if at any time I no longer wanted them. I'm in NY and maybe it is different in GA but I would contact the humane societies again and explain the situation. You've probably already done this but ask your family, friends, neighbors and coworkers. If you place the pets with somebody you know you can get updates on how they are doing.


----------



## PZR's Mommy

Hi Janz,

Thanks for your comments. And we signed contracts too, but the humane societies have basically told us that they are overcapacity and cannot help us. I tried explaining it and the only solution they gave us is that they could put them up for adoption, but the cats would still need to live with us. Not really a solution in this situation as we are in the process of trying to find my daughter an interim place to stay so we can re-home animals, replace carpet, and deep clean and oh - get a hepa filter. 

I don't want to even think about the money.

Even explaining all this, the humane societies are not unsympathetic, they just don't have the resources.

Unfortunately, we are the only cat folks we know. No one in our family will take our cats. My in-laws took the dog so at least I will still get to see him.

I can't type anymore. I'm about to cry again. Sorry.


----------



## kty78

Do you have facebook? Maybe put a message on there and a word might get out and a friend of a friend might be able to take them. Good luck, I know it has to be hard. When I picked our two up, the lady had them for 2 months and was broken out in hives. She really wanted to keep them, she just couldn't. (((Hugs)))


----------



## mainecoonmama

Where in Georgia? I am full up on cats according to my complex, but I know a few rescues that may take them.


----------



## jadis

I may be able to help in some way, I am an hour north of Atlanta.


----------



## PZR's Mommy

MaineCoonMomma and Jadis,

We are an hour south of Atlanta. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## mainecoonmama

I will email you


----------



## my5kitties

PZR's Mommy, I am unable to help, but I just want to say that I sympathize with what you're going through. I have to rehome one of my cats, and it's tearing me apart. :-(


----------



## heston

Janz said:


> All humane and rescue groups I know expect you to return pets if it doesn't work out. When I adopted my cats (one from a rescue and one from a shelter) I had to sign an agreement stating I would return them if at any time I no longer wanted them .


I'm right next to you in NJ and the shelter where I adopted Autumn from also told me to give her back to them if I could no longer care for her, I also had to sign papers saying so also. I guess it just depends on the shelter or rescue group or like you said, different states do things differently.


----------



## PZR's Mommy

Okay so we have a couple of good leads on Zoey, but Piper still needs a home.


----------



## jadis

I'm going to ask a couple of friends and my mom today and tomorrow. Would the humane society be willing and able to put Piper up for adoption and on petfinder and everything if you had someone that could foster her?


----------



## PZR's Mommy

Hi Jadis, Just sent you an email back. They have offered to put Piper in their adoption events on Saturdays.

The good news is that the humane society got a call today from a local nursing home looking to adopt a cat. This would be the perfect situation for Piper as she is the most laid back kitty. Not much bothers her.

Please pray and keep your fingers crossed that the nursing home situation will work out.


----------



## Janz

Glad to hear that things are looking better.
jadis - you are wonderful for helping out.
Please continue to keep us informed.



> I'm right next to you in NJ and the shelter where I adopted Autumn from also told me to give her back to them if I could no longer care for her, I also had to sign papers saying so also. I guess it just depends on the shelter or rescue group or like you said, different states do things differently.


Honestly, I've never tried to return a cat so I don't know if it would work better here. I do know somebody that returned a dog to a rescue group but initially the rescue group did not want the dog back.


----------



## PZR's Mommy

Hello All,

Just wanted to give you guys an update. Piper has found a new home. It was very sad to let her go, but she went to a home with an elderly couple and I think she is about to be seriously SPOILED (more than she was at our house anyway).

Zoey is pretty lonely right now. The dog went to my in-laws last week and now with no Piper, she doesn't quite know what to do with herself. I think she probably should go to a home with at least one other cat. We have one lead left for Zoey. None of the others have panned out.

We will keep you posted. Big thank you to Jadis and mainecoonmomma for all their help!


----------



## Janz

Glad to hear Piper found a home. I'm sure she will enrich the lives of the elderly couple. Any luck on placing Zoey?


----------



## PZR's Mommy

Hi Janz, we did find Zoey a home - with Jadis! I am so glad that she has a home (with other great kitties). This forum was truly a life saver for us and I'm glad I have a place to come and check up on her. 

I hope one day when DD is all grown up and moved out, that I can have a cat again. I have always had a cat around and it feels really strange to be without one. So I will have to live vicariously through the forums.


----------



## Tangerine

I'm so sorry that you had to give up your pets. I can't imagine what that would be like. It's good that you found a good home for your dog and at least one of your cats, from what I can tell.


----------



## Janz

PZR's Mommy said:


> Hi Janz, we did find Zoey a home - with Jadis! I am so glad that she has a home (with other great kitties). This forum was truly a life saver for us and I'm glad I have a place to come and check up on her.
> 
> I hope one day when DD is all grown up and moved out, that I can have a cat again. I have always had a cat around and it feels really strange to be without one. So I will have to live vicariously through the forums.


Thanks for the update. I am glad that you found good homes for your pets. I know it is heart breaking to lose them but you had no choice. Maybe you can find a different kind of animal. When I was a kid we had cats, fish salamanders... We would catch tadpoles and release them when they were frogs. And we would catch caterpillars and release them when they were butterflies. Those are happy memories for me and experiences that made me an animal lover. I am sure that you want your child to love animals like you do.


----------

